# pannier backpacks - who uses?



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

i'm thinking of getting a pannier-backpack to use to commute to school next semester. it's a steady 45 minute ride on a country road with rolling hills, and i prefer not to have to carry the million pounds of books on my back the whole way. but i need a pack i can use to carry it around campus for classes. anyone use any of these? any thoughts?

i know the arkel https://www.arkel-od.com/us/all-categories/laptop-bicycle-pannier/bug-cummuting-bag.html







is better, but the nashbar

https://www.nashbar.com/bikes//CatalogSearchResultView?storeId=10053&catalogId=10052&langId=-1&pageSize=24&beginIndex=0&searchType=resultSet&sortBy=Dollar+Rank%2F%2F1&cn1=&searchTerm=pannier+backpack







is cheaper.

others i should consider?


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

You might check out the Jandd Commuter model.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

what about aquapac? just saw their write-up in Bicycle Times. they seemed to like it.
https://www.aquapac.net/usstore/pannier-backpack-2390-0.html


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

How about a cheap pannier that stays on your bike, then drop your normal backpack inside for easy removal? Its what I do everyday in one of my panniers.....


----------



## Kurious Oranj (Oct 11, 2009)

I have the Arkel Bug and I love it. It is not the roomiest bag available but it is very well made. Mine has taken a lot of abuse and if you have the Arkel rain cover, you can use it in any weather.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

If I were going to use a backpack during warm weather, I'd want one of the Vaude, Deuter, or Osprey models with a mesh back panel that gives 3-4" of space between your back and the pack.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

RedRex said:


> How about a cheap pannier that stays on your bike, then drop your normal backpack inside for easy removal? Its what I do everyday in one of my panniers.....


i have a pannier that i could use like that but i don't have much confidence that the pannier would be there when i get out of class. not that it's a particularly "bad" campus, but bikes and such do disappear around there from time to time.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

saf-t said:


> If I were going to use a backpack during warm weather, I'd want one of the Vaude, Deuter, or Osprey models with a mesh back panel that gives 3-4" of space between your back and the pack.


that's why i'm for something i could attach to a rack. i use pack with "ventilation" while mtbing and though it works, i think i'll still end up with a wet back by the time i get to school.


----------



## clarinetcola (Sep 14, 2009)

I've tried numerous backpack panniers, but they all have some awkward hard to switch pannier to backpack straps interface that you (or at least I) don't wanna do two times everyday. The first few times were alright, but it gets tiresome very quick.

I'm commuting to uni everyday like how RedRex above does. I put my backpack in an axiom grocery pannier and I lock the pannier thru it's handle with the bike. Alternatively you can zip tie a basket like a lot of my uni mates too, although it might not suit the self conscious roadie.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

moschika said:


> that's why i'm for something i could attach to a rack. i use pack with "ventilation" while mtbing and though it works, i think i'll still end up with a wet back by the time i get to school.


In that case, I'd go for the backpack inside a pannnier option


----------



## dustyrider (Aug 10, 2007)

Ortlieb 

I personally just use the strap that comes with the ortlieb panniers and a locker for the other pannier and my sweaty riding gear. 
Of course, you are looking for cheap which is of little concern to me, since I work in the industry. 

I'm sure Pacific Outdoor Equipment will copy Ortlieb's design for 50% less $, any day now?


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

dustyrider said:


> Ortlieb
> 
> I personally just use the strap that comes with the ortlieb panniers and a locker for the other pannier and my sweaty riding gear.
> Of course, you are looking for cheap which is of little concern to me, since I work in the industry.
> ...


that looks like a good solution as i have a pair of Ortleib sports, but you have to also pack it in the bag? i don't think there's enough room for books and that. i just tried to put my books, and i can fit 1 good sized textbook, maybe a couple notebooks and lunch if i don't mind getting it smashed. but definitely no room for a netbook or another textbook. plus if that back thing gets wet, my books get wet when i pack it up again.


----------



## dustyrider (Aug 10, 2007)

moschika said:


> that looks like a good solution as i have a pair of Ortleib sports, but you have to also pack it in the bag? i don't think there's enough room for books and that. i just tried to put my books, and i can fit 1 good sized textbook, maybe a couple notebooks and lunch if i don't mind getting it smashed. but definitely no room for a netbook or another textbook. plus if that back thing gets wet, my books get wet when i pack it up again.


You can just wear the back pack adapter without the pannier and be a trend setter!
You can find yet another use for plastic grocery bags!
You can.....

I have the backroller classics and had more room then I could handle for my literature anthologies, lunch, and change of clothes. A locker really helped once I arrived for my helmet and wet stuff.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

This guy rigged up his rear rack to hold the backpack flat.










https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/page/?o=RrzKj&page_id=166578&v=1g#pic_772346


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

Creakyknees said:


> This guy rigged up his rear rack to hold the backpack flat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and that's a big pack. i strapped my backpack to the rear rack when i only had to go a couple miles. it kind of worked, though it did fall over a couple times while riding, so i just went back to wearing it. boy does your balance go fast when you have a lot of weight suddenly shift to one side. lol


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

do you think it would fit a couple large textbooks and a netbook, and food? it looks pretty big on some of the pics on their site.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

moschika said:


> i have a pannier that i could use like that but i don't have much confidence that the pannier would be there when i get out of class..


both of my cheap rear panniers are secured by their standard hardware. However, I drilled holes through the panniers plastic inserts and ran zip ties through the pannier/plastic and around my rear triangle. It will take some effort to remove the rear panniers....

...but since they're both cheap panniers, I wouldn't sweat it if they were missing. I'm more concerned with the backpack that I remove. 

Also, I have front Nashbar waterproof panniers that are super easy to remove. If I were you I would find a way to strap a really nice backpack on the back of your bike.

Why not go old school with a milk crate on the top of a rear rack? A timeless and proven method.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

RedRex said:


> Why not go old school with a milk crate on the top of a rear rack? A timeless and proven method.


this reminds me of a guy i see riding on the same road with what looks like a cat/small dog carrier strapped to his rear rack. 

i think i'm gonna try the grocery pannier, and stuff my backpack into it. it's waterproof from the bottom up, not the top down as it just has a flap cover, so i'll have to see about covering it on rainy days. though i think i prefer an all-in-one thing. but those are $$


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Have you thought about spending way too much money on a big front rack to carry everything?


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

buck-50 said:


> Have you thought about spending way too much money on a big front rack to carry everything?


well i have thought of a cheap Wald basket i have, but it doesn't fit. it's too big. lol.

this the front end of my bike.


----------



## clarinetcola (Sep 14, 2009)

it depends on the geometry too!


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

dustyrider said:


> Ortlieb
> 
> I personally just use the strap that comes with the ortlieb panniers and a locker for the other pannier and my sweaty riding gear.
> Of course, you are looking for cheap which is of little concern to me, since I work in the industry.
> ...


i just saw this at REI, in all black, for $100. tempted to get it. looked very roomy too.









i got this. gonna see how it fits everything i'll need. it looks spacious, i like the hard corners, has pockets for pens/pencils/highlighters, another pocket for netbook. i also like how you can make adjustments for heel clearance. if it doesn't work i can always take it back.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

moschika said:


> so i'll have to see about covering it on rainy days.



REI sells backpack rain covers for different sized backpacks. I use one for my open pannier on rainy days. It cinches around the entire pannier and works fine, takes 15 seconds to install.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

RedRex said:


> How about a cheap pannier that stays on your bike, then drop your normal backpack inside for easy removal? Its what I do everyday in one of my panniers.....


well this is what i ended up doing. the Ortlieb pack turned out to be too small for my needs. it barely fit 2 textbooks and a KleenKanteen of water. let alone having any room for a lunch or tossing a jacket in there. it also didn't fit the rack very well. so i'm using a Banjo grocery pannier and tossing my old backpack in it. figure if it's raining hard enough to be a problem, may just end up driving those days. riding for 45minutes in a downpour does not sound like good times.


----------

